# Ivy is back from the vet



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well.... The vet thinks it's a suture(sp)? From when they cut out the burned area between her shoulder blades. That little hole that I mentioned is right at the base of her scare. Soooo.... I take her back in on Wed early morning and they will sedate her and get it out of there. I don't know why it started bothering her now, but it makes sense. Oh....and still a posibility that it could be the micro chip, since that is the area where it is located. Soo we'll see Wed.

Lori


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

How strange.. well not long to wait now and you will know what was really causing it. Poor little Ivy hope you feel better soon


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, poor Ivy. Those sutures can do some weird things though! Marleys internal sutures from his neuter kept getting absessed. I got some cleanser from the vet & kept it clean & trimmed as the suture basically grew out more & more & FINALLY it all came out. Very strange!!

We'll be thinking of Ivy on Wed!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww bless her heart. That really stinks, hope it's painless and quick for her.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww...poor thing. Hopefully they will figure out what's in there & get it out so she's more comfortable.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys I know I just want her to feel better. They gave her a steroid shot for her itching.

Lori


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope she gets through everything...she is such a cute little girl! Good Luck Ivy


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and I hugs to Ivy for a speedy recovery.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

poor little Ivy.....get well soon...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor little sweetie. I'll be thinking of Ivy on Wednesday. Hopefully she'll be feeling better soon.  Keep us posted. x


----------

